# GodCubing's Progression Thread :)



## GodCubing (Dec 26, 2021)

My goal is to be sub 10 with Roux. I currently average 15 seconds with roux. I know what I need to work on. I just don't know what to focus on first. I want to work on the following.
~7 FB movecount --> looking for offset/one move pairs 
<16 SB movecount --> practicing lookahead and pair first approach 
1 AUF CMLL --> learning better recognition for sune and anti-sune 
LSE --> learn EOLRa and DFDB recognition for 4c instead of BU which I use currently

Any help would be appreciated. I might do Cubeast ao12 later just for stats.


----------



## GodCubing (Dec 27, 2021)

I lost my charger to my smart cube and so I just recorded an Ao5. This is mostly for documentation, but feel free to flame my solves.

I just read these 2 threads and they have some pretty cool stuff. I think I am going to start with LSE since Roux is a top down method. So drilling EOLR sets then learning DFDB well enough to explain it in a video, then metronome solves. Now I'm not going to do that all today, but thats what is on my list


----------



## GodCubing (Dec 29, 2021)

I know 4/0, 2o/2, and 2a/2 EOLRs pretty well and can do some EOLRb/ AUF tricks with them! Not quite muscle memory. Any way to get MU algs in muscle memory would be appreciated.


----------



## GodCubing (Jan 2, 2022)

Update: I learned 0/2 but didn't drill it. I have school again, so I will try to stay on top of that enough to do some training.
Also I'm making an awesome 4c recognition method that makes LSE 2 look(with EOLRa) and you only need to see the U and F faces, but it's quite complicated right now. Basically I'm trying to make Y2L recognition. Also it should work with UF UB and MC. At least that's the goal!


----------



## guelda (Jan 3, 2022)

GodCubing said:


> Basically I'm trying to make Y2L recognition.


Hi GodCubing, nice thread I wish you the best in your journey to sub-10 
Nice solves indeed.
Aaaah Y2L, can't wait to see what you do with this concept!


----------



## GodCubing (Jan 4, 2022)

Ok, I fixed UFUB recognition if you are using this as a normal 4c recognition system, but I have not generated/solved all the cases for a 1 look version for when you do UFUB. It also works for misoriented centers, but yet again I have not done the 1 look cases. So it works as a 4c recognition system where you never have to look at the sides. I'll make a video soon, once I let it marinate for a while and to hopefully be able to explain it better. Look for a new 4c recognition system video in the next week.
*Edit I have not came up with a solution to when you do EOLRb and you cannot recognize from an M2 away from inserting them. Hopefully a simple fix. This is getting more and more complex as I continue to realize all the things a 4c recognition system needs to put up with.

Also I learned 0/2 EOLR, but onionhoney's trainer wasn't working. I'll try to fix whatever problem I'm having where it doesn't ever put the UL UR edges in the D layer for the 0/2 case.


----------



## GodCubing (Jan 5, 2022)

guelda said:


> Hi GodCubing


Oh, hello.

Update: I am going to be working on actually planning my FB in inspection along with eolr; I have done it in the past I've just been to lazy to actually plan it out. Hopefully this will just be making a habit and not actually require my brain to get bigger lol.


----------



## GodCubing (Jan 7, 2022)

Ok, I've got to make a concrete plan. Either make a video on 4c recognition, learn the rest of EOLR and drill like crazy, or gen some IDR algs for 42


----------



## GodCubing (Jan 8, 2022)

Here is an ao5 for people to critique if they want. I found a lot of my flaws just by reconstructing them.




solve 1 misscramble no recon, but I remember doing a big brain FB (15.59)
solve 2 to be fair I haven't technically learned that EOLR yet (14.16)
solve 3 yet again I messed up a great LSE (15.46)
solve 4 CMLL (14.72)
solve 5 planned FBDR into poor pair choice (14.47)

Based on this I'd say I need to do some metronome solves so I stop double AUFing and learn the rest of EOLRa. Also, I'm now a believer in planning FBDR in inspection.


----------



## GodCubing (Jan 10, 2022)

Here is the 4c video:


----------



## GodCubing (Jan 16, 2022)

Ok, today I relearned how to do YruRU style CP, and applied it to my new 2x2 method listed here. I think I will re gen the algs for variant E, but I might use F because it is less algs. I also tried the 2cep method for 4x4, but I failed. Im thinking about making a 5 more blockbuilding tips video, or one where I discuss a few methods I think are cool.

EDIT: nah variant E is better because I could plan CP and the DBR in inspection


----------



## GodCubing (Jan 19, 2022)

I'm working on CN before finishing EOLR. I only have a few 3 step cases to learn; the rest has come back. CN Roux FB is great, but SB is really hard, harder than LSE which I am seeing more improvement in with EOLR recognition. I need to do a lot more solves and I'm basically forcing as few white/yellow on bottom solves as possible while still looking for efficient FB. Inspection is out the window rn. Hopefully I'll get faster at predicting FBLP cases and finding broken pairs.


----------



## GodCubing (Jan 31, 2022)

After doing some 42 L7E stuff with EOLR I remembered it all. I've been doing it for a few days now, and once it becomes easy like EO was, then it will be much faster. Also I'm still working toward CN and I feel more comfortable now, but I'm averaging 25s. Also I hope to make my own structure of inspection for CN roux, like what pairs to look for and what to do when none are apparent.


----------



## GodCubing (May 13, 2022)

I'm taking a break to reset. I have a lot of bad habits that I need to break and I don't know any other way to do it except stoping for long enough I forget them, then starting back up and relearning some stuff and avoiding the habits.

Tldr: I suck at roux and am taking a break so I can come back and be good


----------



## ShortStuff (May 13, 2022)

For me atleast, practicing another cube helps break bad habits, then going back to what you were doing, things that you have actually learnt will then stay and the bad habits will stop


----------



## GodCubing (May 13, 2022)

Ok, I'll try that. Pyraminx, 2x2 or Mega. Maybe I'll make that a vote.


----------



## abunickabhi (May 13, 2022)

ShortStuff said:


> For me atleast, practicing another cube helps break bad habits, then going back to what you were doing, things that you have actually learnt will then stay and the bad habits will stop


Same for me. My turning gets better if I make a switch from 3x3 to mega, or 3x3 to pyra. As pyra needs only 60 degrees to turn and megaminx needs 108 degrees, it makes my muscle memory train in a different way.


----------



## guelda (May 13, 2022)

GodCubing said:


> I'm taking a break to reset. I have a lot of bad habits that I need to break and I don't know any other way to do it except stoping for long enough I forget them, then starting back up and relearning some stuff and avoiding the habits.
> 
> Tldr: I suck at roux and am taking a break so I can come back and be good


Best of luck to you! I have the same issue, I guess really slow solves could help as well ...but I never do those


----------



## Garf (May 13, 2022)

GodCubing said:


> Ok, I'll try that. Pyraminx, 2x2 or Mega. Maybe I'll make that a vote.


Megaminx. It makes you think in a different way. It isn't a 3x3 with extended f2l, it is a puzzle with more flexibility in solving solutions.


----------



## GodCubing (May 13, 2022)

guelda said:


> Best of luck to you! I have the same issue, I guess really slow solves could help as well ...but I never do those


Lol, same


TheEpicCuber said:


> Megaminx. It makes you think in a different way. It isn't a 3x3 with extended f2l, it is a puzzle with more flexibility in solving solutions.


Yeah I'm leaning toward mega rn.


----------



## GodCubing (Jun 24, 2022)

Well I got someone to critiquey solves and they pointed out that my FB to SB and CMLL to LSE transitions were too long so I have been focusing on planning full FB in inspection and looking for DR during that.

I did some solves on Wednesday and discovered I was solving much faster than usual. So I did an ao100 yesterday and it was sub 15 (14.27). I did another ao100 today and it was also sub 15 (14.32, maybe, don't quote me on that).

I intend to keep grinding my solves and once I set on some specific CMLLs I will start learning how they effect LSE. The CMLLs in question are T pure, U pure, L pure, and H pure. Any thoughts on these cases and their alg options would be appreciated. Tomorrow morning I'll repost with the specific algs I'm looking at.

p.s. How do I make this poll go away?


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 24, 2022)

GodCubing said:


> Well I got someone to critiquey solves and they pointed out that my FB to SB and CMLL to LSE transitions were too long so I have been focusing on planning full FB in inspection and looking for DR during that.
> 
> I did some solves on Wednesday and discovered I was solving much faster than usual. So I did an ao100 yesterday and it was sub 15 (14.27). I did another ao100 today and it was also sub 15 (14.32, maybe, don't quote me on that).
> 
> ...


I don't think you can make the polls go away or change one, I'm also kinda annoyed about this. Maybe we should talk to the administrators to change it or something.


----------



## GodCubing (Jun 24, 2022)

Well, that was a mistake then. Here are the algs I'm looking at:

L pure: R' D R' D R' U' R D' R D' R vs triple sune (iirc there is another one)

H pure (auf trick): R' F R U R' F R U' R' F' R vs double anti sune (for the other angle I use double sune)

T pure: F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2 vs R' U2 R U R' U R2 U2 R' U' R U' R' (for the ending F2 I do it all with my right thumb going from FDR to FUL)

U pure: F2 R U' R' U R U R2 F' R F' vs R U R' U R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 R (left pointer F + right thumb F, for the back sune I do a beido for the ending U2 and a broken double flick for the former 2 U's)

Any thoughts on these algs or alt algs would be appreciated.


----------



## voidrx (Jun 24, 2022)

GodCubing said:


> Well, that was a mistake then. Here are the algs I'm looking at:
> 
> L pure: R' D R' D R' U' R D' R D' R vs triple sune (iirc there is another one)
> 
> ...


For the T pure, I would do R U R' U R U2' R' U2' R' U' R U' R' U2' R. That alg does nothing to the edges so you can see exactly what you are going to get after CMLL.
I use the second alg for U pure.
For the H pure, it's better to do the RU gen alg.
And I prefer triple sune for L pure.


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 25, 2022)

GodCubing said:


> Well, that was a mistake then. Here are the algs I'm looking at:
> 
> L pure: R' D R' D R' U' R D' R D' R vs triple sune (iirc there is another one)
> 
> ...


This is an OLL alg, but I also use it for L pure CMLL and 2x2 CLL.
Do your alg R' D R' D R' U' R D' R D' R, then do U.
Do this alg from that direction: R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R U' R' F R F'
Kinda long, but really good fingertricks, I can sub-0.8 it.


----------



## GodCubing (Jun 25, 2022)

Wow, ok. I changed my L pure certainly to this alg which one found: r' F' r U' R' F2 U2 R U R' U R. I like it because the fingertricks are pretty consistent for me and it's one move longer than my previous alg. The J Perm one is pretty nice too, but it's a few too many moves.

I'm also thinking about H diag as R' F R' F' R2 f' U f R' f' R2 f. It's definitely fun and I don't mind the regrip into LSE. It's also much shorter, but the TPS spam of triple sune is very enticing same with the F 3x unsexy F'. I'm gonna keep playing with them and thinking about it. I think the RFU pure H is faster than double sune and by extension double anti sune so I will for certain use it as an auf trick.

Other than that I'm not sure about whether to use sevilz columns sune and antisune algs (or s***sune and s***antisune as they are sometimes called) the algs are a bit risky, but they end in home grip which the normal RUD alg does not.

Another random thing I thought of is the difference between a regrip from thumb on bottom to thumb on front and a regrip fr thumb on front to thumb somewhere else on front. I think I will refer to the latter as a replacement in the future and I think it is still a hindrance to turning, but not as much as for the standard regrip which involves moving your fingers away from the cube whereas a replacement is less distance than a quarter turn usually.

p.s. this post looks like a foreign language lol
p.p.s I'm leaving for vacation tomorrow after a swim meet so plenty of time for solves but they won't be stackmat or anything. I did an average of 50 today which was a mean 15.00 (I was not very focused and did not abuse inspection as much, the low 14s from my previous ao100s we're not means. The means were like mid 14) and I got a PB on stackmat of 7.50 which I'm happy about. Crazy solve, 3 move FB DR, I planned FB and SS in inspection then got a free pair and the rest I don't remember. 
p.p.p.s. who tf is gonna read all this?


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jun 25, 2022)

GodCubing said:


> p.p.p.s. who tf is gonna read all this?


Me

It's interesting to see someone improving at roux, all I really know about it is beginner roux, not the steps you might take to get better.


----------



## GodCubing (Jun 26, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Me
> 
> It's interesting to see someone improving at roux, all I really know about it is beginner roux, not the steps you might take to get better.


It was late when I wrote that and it was on mobile so it looked really long. Thanks for the comment though, it made me very happy, but I probably shouldn't go compliment fishing again, it's not a good look lol.

Moving on, today I did some FB practice to get better at efficient FB, however I did not practice doing it in inspection and I kinda cheated basing movecount based neither on SHTM or HTM, but based on how many moves it would be to execute (U D would be counted as one move). I should probably keep practicing that except allow no moves u til the full FB has been planned and no redoing the scramble and use SHTM. 

I also did 126 solves with a mean of 14.57. I made some dumb mistakes which should be easy to fix. Another big pause in my solves is between CMLL and LSE as @voidrx pointed out and so I will try to learn how my CMLLs effect LSE but I'm not really sure how to go about memorizing that. Tips would be nice. 

Also I'm thinking I will just use all the zoomer algs I listed until I'm consistent enough with them that it isn't a risk. Then again, I know myself and I tend to flip flop more than a flag in the wind. I might try to get some times for the algs so I can better compare them.


----------



## GodCubing (Jun 28, 2022)

These algs are fun. Even if they are not fast I enjoy them and that keeps me cubing. I did a little recap on EOLR because I forgot a few cases or am slow to recognize them. I'm on vacation right now so don't expect much. I'm also focusing on doing RU solutions as much as possible during SB and doing pair first if I spot it. I'm not doing enough solves to use these LSE diagrams, maybe I'll do L10P scrambles and refer to the guide until I don't have to look at the guide anymore. That could be a more effective way to practice, after vacation.


----------



## GodCubing (Jul 10, 2022)

I did like 500 solves yesterday and I'm getting slightly faster. Once I start to plateau I'll work on more specific stuff. I'm starting to do EOLRb in some easy scenarios and it's really fun, so are the risky algs. I'm listening to Harry Potter during my solves and it's very good. Over the past few days I have read the first 3 books I'm on the 4th one right now.


----------



## GodCubing (Jul 13, 2022)

Now that I am sub 15 I'm thinking about trying fto again.


----------



## GodCubing (Jul 17, 2022)

Ok, yeah, FTO is fun.i learned it today for the 3rd time and actually did it a few times. I think I could get faster if it stopped locking up so I want to make a RexTO.


----------



## GodCubing (Jul 20, 2022)

I'm now trying to be CN and I can do most of the ones within the white orbit reasonably well. I'm also trying to learn 2 look l3t, but if I'm being honest I'm not very good at either of these things yet.

Haven't done a timed solve since a few days ago, but I think I'm somewhere between 2 and 3 minutes (yeah, I know I'm slow).


----------



## Timona (Jul 20, 2022)

GodCubing said:


> Ok, yeah, FTO is fun.i learned it today for the 3rd time and actually did it a few times. I think I could get faster if it stopped locking up so I want to make a RexTO.


What's RexTO?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jul 20, 2022)

Timona said:


> What's RexTO?


A 3d printed kit for the rex cube, also known as the super ivy cube, which is basically an fto. Since the rex cube turns a lot better then ant current fto I think the rexto is the current best option.


----------



## Silky (Jul 20, 2022)

#FTO for WCA


----------



## GodCubing (Jul 20, 2022)

Silky said:


> #FTO for WCA


Already signed it

Actually it was the petition that rekindled my interest in the event


----------



## Silky (Jul 20, 2022)

GodCubing said:


> Already signed it
> 
> Actually it was the petition that rekindled my interest in the event


It's such a fun event (even unofficially). I'm going to try to get sub-1 during my 100 day challenge


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 20, 2022)

Silky said:


> It's such a fun event (even unofficially). I'm going to try to get sub-1 during my 100 day challenge


what's so fun about FTO, kilominx and master pyraminx?
not to be harsh or anything, just asking sincerely


----------



## Silky (Jul 20, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> what's so fun about FTO, kilominx and master pyraminx?
> not to be harsh or anything, just asking sincerely


Well, for Kilo and Prya specifically, the same question exists for nxn events. What makes 2x2/5x5/6x6/7x7 fun? 5x5-7x7 are just 'rehashes' of 4x4 and 2x2 is just a simpler version of 3x3. The general answer is the higher/lower order events add variety/novelty while still being accessible. For other nxn events 3x3 concepts transfer seamlessly while also introducing new ideas and a greater challenge (or just a different one). For many Mega is a relatively long and tedious event. Kilo fixes this because it can be a seen as a more streamlined version of the puzzle. For Pyra many people are turned off because the event is too short. Master Pyra fixes this by making the event more challenging. Obviously the bonus is that for anyone that already likes these events there super easy to get into. FTO is a different situation. While Kilo and Pyra are fun because they are similar to other events FTO is fun because it's NOT. You have to approach FTO with a completely new frame of mind. Other events don't transfer to the event but here this is a good thing because it maintains such a unique identity. Even so, the event still has similar basic ideas. I usually compare it to 4x4 and Yau. You start with 1 center and solve two 'pairs' (in this case triplets). You then solve the remaining centers (again similar to Yau) and then finish the first 2 layers. Then your left with last layer which is composed of L3T into EPLL. All of these are familiar concepts but you have the additional challenge of trying to learn it without really understanding how to manipulate pieces. It feels like when you first learn notation on 3x3 and you don't really understand how each turn moves the pieces. FTO is also around the same length of 4x4 and only require 4 algs to learn how to solve (2 of them are sledge/hedge). 

tldr: They adds new concepts/complexity and/or streamline the event while also maintaining accessibility.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 20, 2022)

Silky said:


> Well, for Kilo and Prya specifically, the same question exists for nxn events. What makes 2x2/5x5/6x6/7x7 fun? 5x5-7x7 are just 'rehashes' of 4x4 and 2x2 is just a simpler version of 3x3. The general answer is the higher/lower order events add variety/novelty while still being accessible. For other nxn events 3x3 concepts transfer seamlessly while also introducing new ideas and a greater challenge (or just a different one). For many Mega is a relatively long and tedious event. Kilo fixes this because it can be a seen as a more streamlined version of the puzzle. For Pyra many people are turned off because the event is too short. Master Pyra fixes this by making the event more challenging. Obviously the bonus is that for anyone that already likes these events there super easy to get into. FTO is a different situation. While Kilo and Pyra are fun because they are similar to other events FTO is fun because it's NOT. You have to approach FTO with a completely new frame of mind. Other events don't transfer to the event but here this is a good thing because it maintains such a unique identity. Even so, the event still has similar basic ideas. I usually compare it to 4x4 and Yau. You start with 1 center and solve two 'pairs' (in this case triplets). You then solve the remaining centers (again similar to Yau) and then finish the first 2 layers. Then your left with last layer which is composed of L3T into EPLL. All of these are familiar concepts but you have the additional challenge of trying to learn it without really understanding how to manipulate pieces. It feels like when you first learn notation on 3x3 and you don't really understand how each turn moves the pieces. FTO is also around the same length of 4x4 and only require 4 algs to learn how to solve (2 of them are sledge/hedge).
> 
> tldr: They adds new concepts/complexity and/or streamline the event while also maintaining accessibility.


thanks so much for the effort put in this in-depth explanation <3


----------



## Silky (Jul 21, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> thanks so much for the effort put in this in-depth explanation <3


For sure! I understand how it can be difficult to get into non-wca events. I can attest that FTO is just as fun as other WCA events and even more fun than several others (I have as much fun as I would with 4x4 and prefer it quite a bit to OH). 

To point out how good FTO is I'd like to illustrate a point. If we compare FTO to Kilominx, Kilo already has a built in community from Mega solvers, good hardware due to good mega hardware, and lots of resources due to only needing to know how to solve mega. FTO, on the other hand, has fewer resources and worse hardware yet has a larger community, more competition, and has had a longer more consistent push to be added to the WCA. I think that this speaks volumes to how good the events is despite its roadblocks. I don't want to hype up the event too much and set unrealistic expectations but I would recommend to anyone to go pick up an FTO. Totally worth it imo. And even is you don't end up doing it seriously, it's still a fun casual puzzle


----------



## GodCubing (Aug 14, 2022)

I'm thinking about trying 2x2 because I think it's pretty easy to get really good and I am pretty good at recognizing CLL. Also it would be nice to get good at TPS. 

Also I'm going to record a DFDB recognition video today (see, now I have to do it).

Where should I learn my CLLs from?


----------



## Imsoosm (Aug 15, 2022)

GodCubing said:


> I'm thinking about trying 2x2 because I think it's pretty easy to get really good and I am pretty good at recognizing CLL. Also it would be nice to get good at TPS.
> 
> Also I'm going to record a DFDB recognition video today (see, now I have to do it).
> 
> Where should I learn my CLLs from?


Speedcubedb should do just fine, or you can use the best 2x2 alg doc.









Best 2x2 Algs


Home Best 2x2 Algs <a href="#gid=1700845611">Template</a>,What algorithms are on this page? 1,2,3,4,5 <a href="#gid=86561176">PBL</a>,<a href="#gid=653202178">EG</a>,<a href="#gid=646850830">LEG-1</a>,<a href="#gid=1927166195">TCLL</a>,<a href="#gid=1686689488">LS</a> PBL (Ortega/Varasano),CLL •...




docs.google.com





Depending on the person, some algs might also better than standard ones, so take your time choosing the alg you want for a certain case.


----------



## GodCubing (Nov 8, 2022)

I think I have finally settled on my CMLLs here is the link:
https://www.speedcubedb.com/pdfalgsheet/852/CMLL 

For some cases you may notice there are 2 algs. The second alg is my OH alg to be (when I learn them) and the first one is my 2h alg.

You may notice a lot of lefty (r) algs and that is because I do right-handed M moves so it makes the transition from CMLL to LSE easier.

I'm still considering:
F' U' r' F r U' r' F r U' r' F r F vs. *F U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R2 U F'* for H diag
*R U2 R' F R' F' R U' R U' R'* vs. L' U' L U' L F' L' F L' U2 L for Antisune diag
*the bold ones are the ones I'm using atm

So I guess I'm not exactly done, but this is the most comfortable I have been with my CMLLs in a while and whichever of these 4 algs I end up using I will be happy with.


----------



## GodCubing (Nov 28, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Speedcubedb should do just fine, or you can use the best 2x2 alg doc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im actually learning these now and im not sure whether i am executing this alg right or maybe i should be using another one: (U') R' F R2 F' U' R' U' R2 U R'


----------

